# Newbie from PA.



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello from Parker Horse Ranch and welcome to the horse forum!!


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl (Jul 4, 2008)

Hello & welcome. I use to live near "Amishville" Pa in Chocolate town! :lol: I miss Pa a lot sometimes but hey, what can you do?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, neighbor! (I'm in DE), LOL! :lol:
Have fun posting.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you


----------

